# Gegenstück zum Speichern in der XML Datei - Das Laden



## Pasche (7. Sep 2004)

Die letzten Tage habe ich ja einige Leute ziemlich oft mit meiner Speicher-Funktion belästigt 

Jetzt bin ich noch dabei das Laden zu implementieren. Speziell an foobar gerichtet:
In der XMLDemo war ja bereits eine "get_dummy_data()" dabei, die Elemente dem Vektor hinzufügt. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich beim Laden die Elemente diese ganz normal dem Vektor hinzufügen müsste. (addElement)

Wie bekomme ich denn nun die Daten überhaupt aus der Datei ?


----------



## thE_29 (7. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: XML und Co.

_so, PEACEMAKER nachmach  _


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

Guckst du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=41189#41189


----------



## Pasche (7. Sep 2004)

Ich dachte eigentlich dass ich nur die SaveFunktion in meinem bereits bestehenden Programm änder und dadurch die Daten laden kann. So müsste ich ja wieder ganz von vorne anfangen  :bahnhof:


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

Xml-Daten speichern und lesen sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. 
Du mußt doch nur mein Beispiel an dein Programm anpassen, daß ist doch nicht viel Arbeit.


----------

